# AVP Banned in Australia.



## CDdude55 (Dec 4, 2009)

> Australia's Classification Board has developed a reputation in recent years for its draconian stance on violence in games. This week, the Classification Board effectively banned Sega and Rebellion's Aliens vs. Predator by refusing to grant it an MA 15+ rating, the highest allowable for games. According to the board's decision, AVP's depiction of "explicit decapitation and dismemberment as well as locational damage" was a primary factor for the game's ban.





> "Rebellion is disappointed that its upcoming title Aliens vs. Predator has been banned in Australia," Rebellion said. "However, as we understand the law in that country, the authorities had no choice as we agree strongly that our game is not suitable for game players who are not adults."



http://www.gamespot.com/news/6242034.html?tag=latestheadlines;title;4


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 4, 2009)

Do they really not have a rating for adults? 15+ what is that crap?


----------



## wolf (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah we really don't, it sucks noodles 

However if it's on steam we can simply buy from the UK store, as many have done with L4D2 to get the uncensored version. Can still play on Aussie server's and all.

The biggest gripe of mine so far is COD6 made it through (as MA15+), and I tell you, ALL of L4D2 uncensored did not hold a candle to that airport massacre for disturbing IMO, and I'm 22, but no L4D2 had to be toned down purely on gore.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 4, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Do they really not have a rating for adults? 15+ what is that crap?



They are worried that a passing Koala might see the violence and explode, sending Koala shrapnel into the unsuspecting populace.
It's happened twice so far.


----------



## rpsgc (Dec 5, 2009)

> AVP Banned in Australia.



Really, what isn't?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 5, 2009)

Kreij said:


> They are worried that a passing Koala might see the violence and explode, sending Koala shrapnel into the unsuspecting populace.
> It's happened twice so far.



indeed grave time for koalas


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 5, 2009)

Not suprised, is this really news worthy? 

Only time it should be is if it says, "AVP NOT Banned in Australia"


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Dec 5, 2009)

This is australia - The most over regulated country in the world!!!  

At least the sun is shining, the beers cold and the girls are good to look at.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 5, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Not suprised, is this really news worthy?
> 
> Only time it should be is if it says, "AVP NOT Banned in Australia"



Lmao so true, but yeah this is f...k..n bullshit, I swear this guy michael douche fag has to be put in his place


----------



## Dazzeerr (Dec 5, 2009)

DrunkenMafia said:


> This is australia - The most over regulated country in the world!!!
> 
> *At least the sun is shining, the beers cold and the girls are good to look at.*


----------



## Kreij (Dec 5, 2009)

Here in Wisconsin, it's snowing, the beer is ALWAYS cold, and the cute girls are looking for someplace warm.

Just saying. lol


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 5, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Here in Wisconsin, it's snowing, the beer is ALWAYS cold, and the cute girls are looking for someplace warm.
> 
> Just saying. lol



lol, damnn!!!! maybe I betta hop on a plane and join yalol


----------



## Kreij (Dec 5, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> lol, damnn!!!! maybe I betta hop on a plane and join yalol



You're welcome any time. It's about 15 degrees here so you may want to bring a light jacket.

On topic : I really don't understand why the Aussie rating board does not have an adult level rating. If they have a 15+, it seems like they view 15 year olds as adults. If not, then they view adults as no more mature than 15 year olds which is rather insulting for you all.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Here in Wisconsin, it's snowing, the beer is ALWAYS cold, and the cute girls are looking for someplace warm.
> 
> Just saying. lol



Eh, it aint that cold yet, I her they are getting more snow in Texas than I am here and I'm at the tip of lake superior.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 5, 2009)

Kreij said:


> You're welcome any time. It's about 15 degrees here so you may want to bring a light jacket.
> 
> On topic : I really don't understand why the Aussie rating board does not have an adult level rating. If they have a 15+, it seems like they view 15 year olds as adults. If not, then they view adults as no more mature than 15 year olds which is rather insulting for you all.



Yeah the classification board are a buch of POS,


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 5, 2009)

Here in Texas its hot people are fat and the girls get frustrated when you get to close. Unless they are ugly then they don't care.  If there is any girl from Texas that reads this, I speak of everyone but you.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 5, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Eh, it aint that cold yet, I her they are getting more snow in Texas than I am here and I'm at the tip of lake superior.



Let's face it Kurg, it ain't cold at all for our areas. 

Topic : I'm just wondering who exactly the Aussie rating board is trying to protect. It sounds more like a power play than anything of real value.


----------



## erocker (Dec 5, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Yeah the classification board are a buch of POS,



When you are of voting age, remember to do your homework on the people you elect.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 5, 2009)

Kreij said:


> You're welcome any time. It's about 15 degrees here so you may want to bring a light jacket.
> 
> On topic : I really don't understand why the Aussie rating board does not have an adult level rating. If they have a 15+, it seems like they view 15 year olds as adults. If not, then they view adults as no more mature than 15 year olds which is rather insulting for you all.



The the reason is because we have the likes of Michael Atkinson who cant comprehend that the majority of gamers are not kids and are not interested in kid games on the Wii. While we have Atkinson as are attorney general were doomed not to have an R18+ rating here in oz.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 5, 2009)

Triprift said:


> The the reason is because we have the likes of Michael Atkinson who cant comprehend that the majority of gamers are not kids and are not interested in kid games on the Wii. While we have Atkinson as are attorney general were doomed not to have an R18+ rating here in oz.



Actually this article here suggests that more kids are gamers than you think. Its only US based for now but I'm sure this can be applied to other countries as well. 

http://www.qj.net/qjnet/news/npd-study-us-kids-as-young-as-2-call-themselves-gamers.html


----------



## JTS (Dec 5, 2009)

*sigh* What a surprise. Shafted again.  I used to feel sorry for Germany and its archaic censorship... 

The ludicrous thing about our censorship board is that they are so damn inconsistent.  

When GTA IV was first released here in Aus - it had to sanitized.  Yet when the DLC re-instated the hookers and blood, it was all okay  


Banning games is just political BS.  It's their easy way of saying "we are doing our best" to combat societies fears about 'troubled and violent youth'.  Games are just an easy target.

It's like putting a band-aid on cancer and telling the patient "everything is all better now".


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> When you are of voting age, remember to do your homework on the people you elect.



Im 22!


----------



## erocker (Dec 5, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Im 22!



Lol, then blame yourself. I swear you said you were 16 or something like that before. Vote for the other party next time.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 5, 2009)

Triprift said:


> The the reason is because we have the likes of Michael Atkinson who cant comprehend that the majority of gamers are not kids and are not interested in kid games on the Wii. While we have Atkinson as are attorney general were doomed not to have an R18+ rating here in oz.



Hey Triprift, you live in Adelaide where that fagnut michael atkison lives, just wondering do you play alot of CS source, maybe you can knife this fag lol, or if you have an awp lying around in ur garage Im sure that will do, (can anyone say BOOOOMMM!!!!! HEADSHOT!!!!!) you will be doing this country a great favour, lol


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> Lol, then blame yourself. I swear you said you were 16 or something like that before. Vote for the other party next time.



lol, did I, yeah sounds like me lol too be honest man I dont even know who i voted for, i just went in the booth and didnt tick a thing, I just crossed my name off lol


----------



## erocker (Dec 5, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> lol, did I, yeah sounds like me lol too be honest man I dont even know who i voted for, i just went in the booth and didnt tick a thing, I just crossed my name off lol



Which is exactly why you get these kind of people like Atkinson in office. You shouldn't vote lightly.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> Which is exactly why you get these kind of people like Atkinson in office. You shouldn't vote lightly.



Next time I will consider actually choosing a better party, but not like I really care about politics, but I dont want this BS happening again!


----------



## Bundy (Dec 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> Which is exactly why you get these kind of people like Atkinson in office. You shouldn't vote lightly.



Unfortunately, this guy actually comes from the "left" side of politics and the alternative "right" appear less likely to change the law. Stranger things have happened in politics though. I feel like, like,...LOIC'in him or something futile. Would make me feel better as I got dragged away by the interwebz police I suppose.


----------



## JTS (Dec 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> Which is exactly why you get these kind of people like Atkinson in office. *You shouldn't vote lightly*.



What makes it even more frustrating is that I don't vote for clowns like these...


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 5, 2009)

JTS said:


> What makes it even more frustrating is that I don't vote for clowns like these...



Too true!!!


----------



## i789 (Dec 5, 2009)

not surprised, in Australia it is illegal to even own a slingshot, so AVP needs to be banned


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2009)

the whole reason for the ban, is that this one moron doesnt want children getting hands on these games.


Thing is, if they made an 18+ rating... children couldn't buy the games, and therefore games that get pushed down to 15+ would just go the 18+ and be unavailable.

His attitude is blocking some games, but making others more available to younger audiences.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 5, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the whole reason for the ban, is that this one moron doesnt want children getting hands on these games.
> 
> 
> Thing is, if they made an 18+ rating... children couldn't buy the games, and therefore games that get pushed down to 15+ would just go the 18+ and be unavailable.
> ...




I think a gamer must of slept with his wife lmao


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I think a gamer must of slept with his wife lmao



whats stupid is they allow movies through, with 18+ ratings. its no different.


Oh and they dont rate games for mobile platforms/downloadable games - so the iphone could have violent games about rape and murder and it'd be OK.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 5, 2009)

Mussels said:


> whats stupid is they allow movies through, with 18+ ratings. its no different.
> 
> 
> Oh and they dont rate games for mobile platforms/downloadable games - so the iphone could have violent games about rape and murder and it'd be OK.





lol and that gamer was ME


Yeah I know its pathetic hey, they seriously have to wake the fuk up and rethink this R18+ rating system, douche bags!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2009)

if they ban the game, i'll resort to ebay, proxy/download EU version, and if that fails - pirate it.

I'd prefer legit for a game like this, but its kinda hard when they treat me like a 15 year old.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow, Australia appears to suck as far as some of their regulations go. Glad to be in the USA lol.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 5, 2009)

Mussels said:


> if they ban the game, i'll resort to ebay, proxy/download EU version, and if that fails - pirate it.
> 
> I'd prefer legit for a game like this, but its kinda hard when they treat me like a 15 year old.



Yeah same here, not letting these buttsluts getting away with banning games


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 5, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Wow, Australia appears to suck as far as some of their regulations go. Glad to be in the USA lol.



Australia doesnt suck, just our politicians do


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 5, 2009)

Mussels said:


> but its kinda hard when they treat me like a 15 year old.



Says the man with a dog wearing a Santa hat.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 5, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Australia doesnt suck, just our politicians do



lol that's what I meant. Australia looks like a chill place to live with koalas and kangaroos and such.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Says the man with a dog wearing a Santa hat.



QFT


----------



## JTS (Dec 5, 2009)

Mussels said:


> if they ban the game, i'll resort to ebay, proxy/download EU version, and if that fails - pirate it.
> 
> I'd prefer legit for a game like this, but its kinda hard when they treat me like a 15 year old.



+ 1


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 5, 2009)

this shouldnt even be news anymore.. if a game has a gun, fists, knives, anything that can cause harm to anything then it'll be banned in Australia


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't wanna be banned for this buuuuuut...
FUC# YOU GOVERNMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2009)

the stupid part is that AVP truly has no excuse to be banned.

its not like you're murdering humans for the hell of it, or even taking on "people infected with a rabies like virus" - you're either a human killing hostile aliens, or an alien killing hostile humans.


How many 15 year old kids are gunna go through a high school, lay eggs in students throats and spawn an alien hive after playing this game? seriously?


----------



## erocker (Dec 5, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the stupid part is that AVP truly has no excuse to be banned.
> 
> its not like you're murdering humans for the hell of it, or even taking on "people infected with a rabies like virus" - you're either a human killing hostile aliens, or an alien killing hostile humans.
> 
> ...



Start an internet campaign of adult gamers in Australia against these bannings. Ban the politicians responsible for telling you what you cannot do. Picket in front of government buildings, have sing-songs, beat drums, chant catchy slogans and with enough people, others people may or may not notice.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 5, 2009)

Unfortuently it wouldnt make a ratsass of difference to Atkinson as he has made his mind up on this one.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 5, 2009)

Triprift just said it all, I wanna give this michael douche a headshot, wat a noob!


----------



## Triprift (Dec 5, 2009)

Your not the only one who thinks that unfortuently id never be that lucky to come across him here. =/


----------



## MomentoMoir (Dec 5, 2009)

it seems like a shit ton of games get banned in australia


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 5, 2009)

Australia has been being bitchy lately about there games, its kinda sad that they think all there citizens are 12 yr old children that have never seen violence in there life


----------



## Melvis (Dec 5, 2009)

WHY I ORTA GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

end rant


----------



## wolf (Dec 5, 2009)

Mussels said:


> if they ban the game, i'll resort to ebay, proxy/download EU version, and if that fails - pirate it.
> 
> I'd prefer legit for a game like this, but its kinda hard when they treat me like a 15 year old.



+1



Mussels said:


> the stupid part is that AVP truly has no excuse to be banned.
> 
> its not like you're murdering humans for the hell of it, or even taking on "people infected with a rabies like virus" - you're either a human killing hostile aliens, or an alien killing hostile humans.
> 
> ...



LoL, you have a way with words sometimes dude, and yeah another +1.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 5, 2009)

The thing that makes me laugh is Atkinson always raving about the Wii obviously he has never heard of Madworld why wasnt that banned.


----------



## Muhad (Dec 5, 2009)

I wonder how many 15 and under, no pun intended, kids watch movies that are just as violent?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2009)

Muhad said:


> I wonder how many 15 and under, no pun intended, kids watch movies that are just as violent?



gazillions.


We discussed this at work, the AVP movies themselves are rated M15 - the last one (AVP requiem) has a predalien face-rape (literally) pregnant women, killing the women and unborn babies. That shit is fucked up and disturbing on a lot of levels - but thats OK for 15 year olds, whereas a video game is not.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Where do you work man? curious



pizza delivery.

We also discuss philosophy, greenhouse gasses, global warming, and whether or not we should accept bribes to strip tease for hens nights we do deliveries to. its an amusing job.


(back on topic now)


----------



## wolf (Dec 5, 2009)

Mussels said:


> We discussed this at work, the AVP movies themselves are rated M15 - the last one (AVP requiem) has a predalian face-rape (literally) pregnant women, killing the women and unborn babies. That shit is fucked up and disturbing on a lot of levels - but thats OK for 15 year olds, whereas a video game is not.



Maybe it's just being in control of it, nonetheless I agree with you.

Australia should have an 18+ game rating, period.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2009)

wolf said:


> Maybe it's just being in control of it, nonetheless I agree with you.
> 
> Australia should have an 18+ game rating, period.



thats pretty much it - being in control.

Assuming you're playing as a human in the game, you're using futuristic weapons against non-human (and hostile) targets. None of that will teach a kid to go shoot up his school, or encourage violent behaviour - it may encourage you to shit your pants however, if its any good.


as the other races, yes you get to kill humans in violent ways. but since i lack two mouths, acid blood, a sharp pointy tail, shoulder mounted plasma weaponry or a vagina mouth*, i find it almost impossible for this game to influence ANYONE to do anything dangerous in the real world.


*Yeah. i said it. watch the movies again, and you'll realise what 'prop' they used to make the predators face.


----------



## wolf (Dec 5, 2009)

LoL, he really is, one ugly motherfucker.

Yeah I said it 

and again, great way of putting it, and now that you mention it, shoulder mounted plasma weaponry sounds awfully tempting.


----------



## Sir_Real (Dec 5, 2009)

Well shawly you aussies can just import the game from overseas? Bet there will be loads of imported copys of AVP on ebay.com.au


----------



## wolf (Dec 5, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> Well shawly you aussies can just import the game from overseas? Bet there will be loads of imported copys of AVP on ebay.com.au



My plan at this stage it still to buy it on steam, just from an overseas steam store via link/proxy.

many have bought L4D2 from the UK store, works fine on Aussie servers.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> Well shawly you aussies can just import the game from overseas? Bet there will be loads of imported copys of AVP on ebay.com.au



yep. we can import all we want.



I have this suspicion part of the reason they dont want to do this, is the effect on the gaming economy.

Just like its illegal for a 16 year old to sell cigarettes and alcohol, if games come out with R18 ratings it will become illegal for the junior employees at stores to sell those games (meaning they cant work unsupervised) - this may well screw up businesses that hire the young kids to save money

(seriously, i walk into EB and see one supervisor and two to three kids everytime)


----------



## Sir_Real (Dec 5, 2009)

Mussels said:


> yep. we can import all we want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We dont have that prob here in the UK. Afghans & polish have taken all are kidz jobs :shadedshu lol


----------



## MomentoMoir (Dec 5, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> Australia has been being bitchy lately about there games, its kinda sad that they think all there citizens are 12 yr old children that have never seen violence in there life



i find this funny sense Australia use to be were England sent criminals if im not mistaken
and now blank years later no violence there ever that the government wants you to think


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2009)

its something of a misconception - prisoners were sent here, but so were guards, fancy lordly people to watch over the guards/prisoners, people after the gold/riches, etc.

WHile there were prisoners here, its not like it was a country of just prisoners.

(cough, otherwise we could call america a country of rebels)


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 6, 2009)

Typical same old bullshite. It is not going to stop the smart kids from playing the games they wanna play anyway.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 6, 2009)

Exactly Craig even though why this is big new here in Oz as any game like this gets banned. *sigh*


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 6, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Triprift just said it all, I wanna give this michael douche a headshot, wat a noob!



Yeah, this is the way to get change happening.:shadedshu  You'd probably get the laws tightened up because "a frustrated gamer took out his anger the only way he knew how; like in the video games he played."

Show some intelligence if you want to get things done.  Vote, write to your local government types, show some intelligence.  Don't rave incoherently or you're just playing into their hands.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 6, 2009)

I was in sydney for olimpic games and i didnt seen any koala


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 6, 2009)

Mussels said:


> its something of a misconception - prisoners were sent here, but so were guards, fancy lordly people to watch over the guards/prisoners, people after the gold/riches, etc.
> 
> WHile there were prisoners here, its not like it was a country of just prisoners.
> 
> (cough, otherwise we could call america a country of rebels)



I title I would proudly wear.


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 6, 2009)

Is Australia's leaders PMSing? I mean wow. Banning games? WTF? How many ppl do u hear of going and shooting up a place b/c they did it on a video game? Yup if I get mad, I will fly my spaceship to the Aliens planet and shoot em all up. Then take out all the Predators while Im at it. That will settle me down.:shadedshu


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 6, 2009)

Arciks said:


> I was in sydney for olimpic games and i didnt seen any koala



Did you look up in the light post's? lol We only get them in select areas of the bush now.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2009)

kangaroos are everywhere, koalas are not.

The silly part is they ban these games for teaching children violence, L4D2 made sense there - you could hit people with a frying pan and watch their head explode. fair point (but duh, its 15+... 15 year olds know about frying pans as weapons already)


The REALLY silly part is that guns are hard to get over here. games cant make a kid go on a shooting spree if he cant get his hands on a gun.


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 6, 2009)

You'd think with all the crazy ass deadly animals there are over there, the public would need massive firepower.

Then again, maybe they don't NEED guns....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 6, 2009)

The problem with the Aussies is they are letting China rub off on them to much.


----------



## d3fct (Dec 6, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> You'd think with all the crazy ass deadly animals there are over there, the public would need massive firepower.
> 
> Then again, maybe they don't NEED guns....
> http://www.mediabistro.com/agencysp...dundee-screenshot-you-call-that-a-knife11.jpg



thats not a knife, this is a knife...... lol, classic!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> You'd think with all the crazy ass deadly animals there are over there, the public would need massive firepower.
> 
> Then again, maybe they don't NEED guns....
> http://www.mediabistro.com/agencysp...dundee-screenshot-you-call-that-a-knife11.jpg



Protip: guns are long range. animals attack at close range.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The problem with the Aussies is they are letting China rub off on them to much.



Sad to say it but that is so true with this and the filter coming. =/


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 6, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Protip: guns are long range. animals attack at close range.



Unless you have a .38 Stub nose then its almost only close range lol


----------



## JTS (Dec 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The problem with the Aussies is they are letting China rub off on them to much.



Between the population swamping dictators and the soft c*ck politicians / media who trip over their feet trying to appease them, the 'average Aussie' has no flapping say against this heavy handed BS 

Those that do attempt to speak out are crucified by the media, and the general public who don't / can't think for themselves, take whatever the media says as gospel.  That's why we are 'letting' this nonsense happen.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 6, 2009)

The problem is atm even if we had an attorney general other than Atkinson most likely nothing would change as most pollies think the same on the games issues. =/


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 6, 2009)

Aussie fail!  Of course I know every single one of you who wants it will get your hands on it via the amazing thing called the internet.  The funny thing is that it hurts the retailers more than anyone else.


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 6, 2009)

Game looks pimp tho!


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 6, 2009)

Game looks great... If I want it I will get it from overseas simple.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 6, 2009)

Lol awesome avvy Mate. 

And your right the only ppl who will be hurt by this will be retailers.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 6, 2009)

Triprift said:


> The the reason is because we have the likes of Michael Atkinson who cant comprehend that the majority of gamers are not kids and are not interested in kid games on the Wii. While we have Atkinson as are attorney general were doomed not to have an R18+ rating here in oz.



Well to be honest from the research I have done about the division of power in Australia, people can hold multiple offices.... in the USA thats illegal for the most part. Also the power to govern is held by too few people in Australia. You need to have more division of power in general so one interest group can't hold your country hostage to an agenda as easily.

That being said, Australia is a great country with a ton of potential. But I wonder if some of its fundamental flaws will ever be sorted out?

BTW The USA's problems are far more complicated and couldn't be fixed as easily as Australia's.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 6, 2009)

Censorship is:

"Making adults drink from baby bottles, just because babies can't drink from beer cans"

I don't remember which wise-guy was behind that quote.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Sad to say it but that is so true with this and the filter coming. =/



Last i heard, the filter was dead. Politics bore me so i dont recall specifics, but basically too many politicians oppose the filter, so it cant get enough votes to get a go ahead - they only ever had permission to run the trial, and it came out crap.



btarunr said:


> Censorship is:
> 
> "Making adults drink from baby bottles, just because babies can't drink from beer cans"
> 
> I don't remember which wise-guy was behind that quote.



i love that quote.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 6, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Last i heard, the filter was dead. Politics bore me so i dont recall specifics, but basically too many politicians oppose the filter, so it cant get enough votes to get a go ahead - they only ever had permission to run the trial, and it came out crap.



Oh please tell me thats the case please please.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 6, 2009)

Seems Rebellion is disappointed that the Aussie board felt the game was too violent, but had this to say concerning the fact that they will not make a watered down version for that market...


> "We will not be releasing a sanitised or cut down version for territories where adults are not considered by their governments to be able to make their own entertainment choices."



Ouch.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 6, 2009)

Sorry if this has already been brought up, but can't you Aussies just import it? Like I send you a copy through UPS/Fed Ex? Or is the only way is to like buy it off of a 'Black Market' just to play these games?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Seems Rebellion is disappointed that the Aussie board felt the game was too violent, but had this to say concerning the fact that they will not make a watered down version for that market...
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch.



messages like that need to be sent.



Castiel said:


> Sorry if this has already been brought up, but can't you Aussies just import it? Like I send you a copy through UPS/Fed Ex? Or is the only way is to like buy it off of a 'Black Market' just to play these games?



we can import it. thats what makes it dumb.


----------



## rampage (Dec 6, 2009)

i was waiting for this to happen, i think i even said this to mussels a few weeks ago i wouldnt be suprised if it was baned...  oh well ill just import it or what ever, just like everybody else dose..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 6, 2009)

Man our brothers "down under" really got the short end of the stick on this one. Your government sucks. Much like ours. 

Can you guys vote in some new people that support the peoples polices? Or are the people in power voted in for life? Excuse my ignorance of the process.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2009)

i beleive this one guy holds power in just the one state (but it requires a unanimous vote or something), so only people in his state get to vote to boot him out.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 6, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i believe this one guy holds power in just the one state (but it requires a unanimous vote or something), so only people in his state get to vote to boot him out.



So hes like an American Senator?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So hes like an American Senator?



no idea. i dont follow our politics, let alone yours.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 6, 2009)

Mussels said:


> no idea. i don't follow our politics, let alone yours.



Your right. That was naive of me. 

We have Senators, Goveners, Mayors that all are locally voted in and have their own agendas. They are supposed to have the peoples values in mind. However most of the time they have their own garbage running in the background and they cover each others back when the crap hits the fan. Basically the people vote and hope the rape isn't to bad.

There is one guy who has made my life hell and hes not even in my state.


----------



## mikek75 (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh wow that blokes face is suffering from NBPE.....




(Not Been Punched Enough)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 6, 2009)

mikek75 said:


> Oh wow that blokes face is suffering from NBPE.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell me about it. Yeah hes that much of a dickhead that even people who do not know him want to hit him.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Tell me about it. Yeah hes that much of a dickhead that even people who do not know him want to hit him.



That sums up Atkinson perfectly.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Tell me about it. Yeah hes that much of a dickhead that even people who do not know him want to hit him.



The first George Bush was for censoring music from having explicit lyrics(cursing,swearing). Like IceT's music. Same with Al Gore's wife but she of course had no actual power because Al Gore didn't really care. 


TheMailMan78 is talking about Charles Schumer who was the one of the main people fighting George W. Bush in Congress a couple years back. Basically he is the polar opposite of George W. Bush and what he stood for. Basically he is for diplomacy and not nation building in the Middle East. The only thing similar to George W. Bush's platform that he supports is that he is pro-Israel. George W. Bush was hated by most of the world, so if you guys knew the truth you probably wouldn't have a problem with the Charles Schumer to be honest. He is not a smart guy but he isn't that bad either. 

I just find it ironic that TheMailMan78 decides to defame a man that represents the side that is "pro-choice" and "anti-censorship of the media", in a thread with people talking about hating censorship. Bad timing MailMan. 




Mussels said:


> i beleive this one guy holds power in just the one state (but it requires a unanimous vote or something), so only people in his state get to vote to boot him out.



Michael Atkinson is on the council that reviews the media before its classified. If one member of the council refuses to classify something it cannot be sold. It requires unanimous approval. It all roots from the "Office of Film and Literature Classification" because of the power to control the media it holds. Too much power in one place IMO.


----------



## JTS (Dec 7, 2009)

Heres the douche behind all the douchery:

http://www.news.com.au/technology/m...llenge-to-gamers/story-e6frfro0-1225799577596

His reasoning:


> Mr Atkinson acknowledged the lack of an R18+ rating "restricts adult liberty to a small degree", but said it was worth it to protect children from violent games.
> 
> "Access to electronic games, once in the home, cannot be policed and therefore the games are easily accessible to children," he said.



Being punished for other peoples inabilities is worth it?  Hmmm, no.:shadedshu



> "If adults think they can devise a lock-out system to defeat children, tell 'em they're dreaming."



I did. It's foolproof.  It's called NOT HAVING ANY F***ING KIDS


His alternative to the naughty-bad games:


> "*I understand* the Wii console has been phenomenally successful for Nintendo and that system provides many games to challenge and develop skill, physically and intellectually, without depraved sex, gore and cruelty."



....FFS


The sad reality is, this c*** will be voted back in, thanks to ignorant sheep.

I hope my fellow Aussies have plenty more lubricant because we are in for a prolonged shafting


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 7, 2009)

JTS.... even if you get the R18+ classification he can still refuse classification which also means it cannot be bought and sold. Its in my post above yours.


----------



## JTS (Dec 7, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> JTS.... even if you get the R18+ classification he can still refuse classification which also means it cannot be bought and sold. Its in my post above yours.



I missed the edit 

When it comes to politicians, you know you are going to be screwed one way or the other.  The only real difference is how you get screwed


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 7, 2009)

JTS said:


> I missed the edit
> 
> When it comes to politicians, you know you are going to be screwed one way or the other.  The only real difference is how you get screwed



Some good comes from politics, and some bad. You just have to do what you can to keep the good things coming. It is just like one's outlook on life, you have to focus on fixing the problems you can and encourage others to improve the world around them more too. Its life.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 7, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> The first George Bush was for censoring music from having explicit lyrics(cursing,swearing). Like IceT's music. Same with Al Gore's wife but she of course had no actual power because Al Gore didn't really care.
> 
> 
> TheMailMan78 is talking about Charles Schumer who was the one of the main people fighting George W. Bush in Congress a couple years back. Basically he is the polar opposite of George W. Bush and what he stood for. Basically he is for diplomacy and not nation building in the Middle East. The only thing similar to George W. Bush's platform that he supports is that he is pro-Israel. George W. Bush was hated by most of the world, so if you guys knew the truth you probably wouldn't have a problem with the Charles Schumer to be honest. He is not a smart guy but he isn't that bad either.
> ...



I love how you make him out to be the "anti-bush" to gain support. That man is pure evil. He is the most anti second amendment entity to walk the earth. Hes also the definition of pork spending. Are you one of the people who think Ted Kennedy was a hero also?

As for any censorship I am against it. That includes any policies attempted by Bush one.


----------



## GSG-9 (Dec 7, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Here in Wisconsin, it's snowing, the beer is ALWAYS cold, and the cute girls are looking for someplace warm.
> 
> Just saying. lol



Not gonna lie, I got out of Green Bay for a reason and the (lack of) attractive girls may have been a factor.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I love how you make him out to be the "anti-bush" to gain support. That man is pure evil. He is the most anti second amendment entity to walk the earth. Hes also the definition of pork spending. Are you one of the people who think Ted Kennedy was a hero also?
> 
> As for any censorship I am against it. That includes any policies attempted by Bush one.



The man was known to be the anti-bush for the last 8 years and thats not to gain support. Everybody knows that if they follow US national politics closely. If you are scared of losing gun rights you are just paranoid because that would be about as popular as reinstating the draft so it will not happen. Don't say Second Amendment, say the right to bear arms. And the guy is only against heavy assault rifles being allowed for just anybody, through legislation. Everybody that understands the USA's gun laws knows it needs an overhaul. Clip size on weapons in retail form is irrelevant because people like myself just buy nice aftermarket parts. The fact that someone is allowed to purchase an assault rifle that is "legally insane" if they skip their meds, and has even been institutionalized for mental illness previously, is a problem. Even the NRA agrees with that, and that it needs to change. Most everybody knows that nothing is going to change related to arms regulation on the national level. Its just a way to rally support to the republican party when they have nothing else to say to that demographic. I own a gun collection and carry a handgun 25% of the time, so I am not even anti-gun and I can tell you the guy is no threat to gun rights. Paranoia concerning the second amendment is just politicians being divisive with the uninformed or fanatical. The NRA doesn't want to say that because its wants your money.


AVP is a great game franchise and this new title looks amazing. It makes for a fast paced environment in the first one so I bet the new one will be ground breaking in some fashion too. Its sad to see the Australian government treat its people like they can't parent their own children.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 7, 2009)

DaedalusHelios I don't want to argue with you man. I know you think this forum would be better without me and I think thats a misguided concept of who I am.

I do in fact respect you and your view does hold wieght. However at this point we will reach no agreement on the subject of gun control. I also carry but that really has no bearing on AvP being banned for our Aussie brothers. (Im the guilty party of thread derailment). I call truce.

We have enough BS in our political system from both sides so I think we can both agree that this AvP censorship goes much deeper than video games. Its a problem that the Aussies will have to deal with sooner rather than later.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks mailman for calling a truce.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> DaedalusHelios I don't want to argue with you man. I know you think this forum would be better without me and I think thats a misguided concept of who I am.
> 
> I do in fact respect you and your view does hold wieght. However at this point we will reach no agreement on the subject of gun control. I also carry but that really has no bearing on AvP being banned for our Aussie brothers. (Im the guilty party of thread derailment). I call truce.
> 
> We have enough BS in our political system from both sides so I think we can both agree that this AvP censorship goes much deeper than video games. Its a problem that the Aussies will have to deal with sooner rather than later.




I don't hate someone if I don't know them in detail. I don't know you TheMailMan78. I respond in the most informative way possible to try to help people understand where my views come from by using sources that are as unbiased as I can find. When we communicate on a forum we are broadcasting or views in a public format so any claims that are made, are subject to scrutiny in the pursuit of truth and a greater understanding. When I discuss things with you I am hoping to learn something from my interaction with you on the forum. Without learning or teaching, communication is not as beneficial. That's what I get out of the internet and school. My other personal interests are satisfied by the other things in life. I was hoping for a link to a bill, or proposal made to congress that you would reference to explain your unrest and justify your views/feelings on the subject. You too have a perspective, and should look to always learn more from as unbiased sources as possible.


I am not out to get you MailMan.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 7, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I don't hate someone if I don't know them in detail. I don't know you TheMailMan78. I respond in the most informative way possible to try to help people understand where my views come from by using sources that are as unbiased as I can find. When we communicate on a forum we are broadcasting or views in a public format so any claims that are made, are subject to scrutiny in the pursuit of truth and a greater understanding. When I discuss things with you I am hoping to learn something from my interaction with you on the forum. Without learning or teaching, communication is not as beneficial. That's what I get out of the internet and school. My other personal interests are satisfied by the other things in life. I was hoping for a link to a bill, or proposal made to congress that you would reference to explain your unrest and justify your views/feelings on the subject. You too have a perspective, and should look to always learn more from as unbiased sources as possible.
> 
> 
> I am not out to get you MailMan.


I could easily go back and forth with you on the subject. Maybe someday I will but as it stands now that would mean we hijack the thread. Its not only wrong but rude.


----------



## Fishymachine (Dec 7, 2009)

I suggest making AvP the most installed game in Australia


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I could easily go back and forth with you on the subject. Maybe someday I will but as it stands now that would mean we hijack the thread. Its not only wrong but rude.



Agreed.

No fighting over politics please.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 8, 2009)

" *the authorities had no choice as we agree strongly that our game is not suitable for game players who are not adults* "

Failed


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 8, 2009)

u2konline said:


> " *the authorities had no choice as we agree strongly that our game is not suitable for game players who are not adults* "
> 
> Failed



What happened to your avatar?


----------



## ComradeSader (Dec 8, 2009)

Give me a rifle, one round and point me to Croydon(his state seat).

Those who say "that's immature rah rah", well, nothing else has worked, nothing else WILL work, so what are our options other than to put up with it?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 8, 2009)

Crusader said:


> Give me a rifle, one round and point me to Croydon(his state seat).
> 
> Those who say "that's immature rah rah", well, nothing else has worked, nothing else WILL work, so what are our options other than to put up with it?



Thats what it might take.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 8, 2009)

obviously, we need to use our skills from quake and rocket jump into his house before taking our quad damage pills and using excessive L4D2 violence to his face with a frying pan


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Crusader said:


> Give me a rifle, one round and point me to Croydon(his state seat).
> 
> Those who say "that's immature rah rah", well, nothing else has worked, nothing else WILL work, so what are our options other than to put up with it?



Talking like that can get you into trouble. I understand where you are coming from but lets think about this for a second.

Lets say you do that. When they catch you they find all kinds of "banned" videogames on your rig. Guess what they will blame the shooting on? The act kinda defeats the purpose.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Talking like that can get you into trouble. I understand where you are coming from but lets think about this for a second.
> 
> Lets say you do that. When they catch you they find all kinds of "banned" videogames on your rig. Guess what they will blame the shooting on? The act kinda defeats the purpose.



he has a point cru.


Format the PC and fill it with christian games/religious material, THEN go on the rampage.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Talking like that can get you into trouble. I understand where you are coming from but lets think about this for a second.
> 
> Lets say you do that. When they catch you they find all kinds of "banned" videogames on your rig. Guess what they will blame the shooting on? The act kinda defeats the purpose.



Yeah, he should thermite the hard drives first. 



Mussels said:


> he has a point cru.
> 
> 
> Format the PC and fill it with christian games/religious material, THEN go on the rampage.



With fresh hard drives so they cannot recover the old drive contents with special equipment.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 8, 2009)

You wanna blow their minds? Beat him to death with a bible!


----------



## Triprift (Dec 8, 2009)

I like your thermite comment that would do the trick Daed


----------



## Mussels (Dec 8, 2009)

thermite HDD's, replace with fresh ones. fill fresh ones with bible quotes about smiting evil and such.

Find guy responsible for banning AVP, beat him to death with a bible.

Make sure to leave a note saying "If only i'd had a game to vent my religious frustrations on, this would never have happened"


----------



## ComradeSader (Dec 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Talking like that can get you into trouble. I understand where you are coming from but lets think about this for a second.
> 
> Lets say you do that. When they catch you they find all kinds of "banned" videogames on your rig. Guess what they will blame the shooting on? The act kinda defeats the purpose.



True. We could always just start a fund raiser to hire a hitman? 

Otherwise, "legit" methods don't seem to be working anyway. I might just move to NZ in a few years, they've still got everything uncensored.


----------



## JTS (Dec 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Format the PC and fill it with christian games/religious material, THEN go on the rampage.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 8, 2009)

i know this story already.....
they tried to forbid every "Killerspiel" on Germany... at least a few times. oh, and paintball too.
but no one besides our christian democratic politicians, took that really serious. they would have been stoned to death, and they know that. dont attack the gamers!


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 9, 2009)

michael atkison iz a FAG!


----------



## Triprift (Dec 11, 2009)

Hers a clip from the abc with Atkinson making an arse of himself again for anyone who doesnt know check it out seriously this guys rediculous.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 11, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Hers a clip from the abc with Atkinson making an arse of himself again for anyone who doesnt know check it out seriously this guys rediculous.



 Wow you can tell that guys nuts just by looking at his suit! I mean WTF is up with the flower?!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 11, 2009)

that video article summed it all up very nicely.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 11, 2009)

Lol zelous gamers imposing there will on society yeah right.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Dec 11, 2009)

Still ain't over this stuff...what's next...banning Barbie Funhouse or some shit? 
EDIT: Yay for Steam...so buying this shit uncensored!


----------



## roast (Dec 11, 2009)

Pretty harsh for you guys in Oz. I had no idea they were so strict over there.
I hav'nt seen much on AVP yet, but to be honest, it cant be that bad. The morals of killing alien invaders far outweighs the apparent "threat" to Australias society.
From what I see on "Nothing To Declare", I thought Australia wanted to stop hostile bugs entering the country?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 11, 2009)

Only atheist non-religious alien monsters need to be killed according to Mr. Atkinson. All other bugs are welcome.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Only atheist non-religious alien monsters need to be killed according to Mr. Atkinson. All other bugs are welcome.



sounds like conservative german politicians.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 12, 2009)

i just watched that video clip, and that douche bag iz saying that 1% - 2% will actually act out violent behavior coming from video games, ZOMG wat a fucking cockhead. The only violence I would act out iz beating the shit outta this douche bag so we can play great games again LOL :


----------



## Triprift (Dec 12, 2009)

The problem is though that he has the last say on any games wanting to be released here far to much power for my likeing.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 12, 2009)

he shouldnt have any say on anything, i hope he dies of a painful heart attack!


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 12, 2009)

Don't have any problems like that in countries like mine, since the government is hardly effective in anything it does LOL


----------



## newconroer (Dec 13, 2009)

wolf said:


> Yeah we really don't, it sucks noodles
> 
> However if it's on steam we can simply buy from the UK store, as many have done with L4D2 to get the uncensored version. Can still play on Aussie server's and all.
> 
> The biggest gripe of mine so far is COD6 made it through (as MA15+), and I tell you, ALL of L4D2 uncensored did not hold a candle to that airport massacre for disturbing IMO, and I'm 22, but no L4D2 had to be toned down purely on gore.




A) The Airport scene is optional.
B) It's not classified as 'wanton violence.' Most cases qualify when something is extremely disturbing by it's own nature, AND because it's considered bizzare. Sadly, mowing down civilians isn't bizzarre by today's standards. If you really want to be pissed at someone, just go blame all the whacko-liberals for desensitizing our culture with their abuse over the concept of 'freedom' and 'art.' 

-A moral-less society is doomed to be governed by a collective force that has it's own set of morals. 


Anyways, as you said, there's an easy work-around. If someone wants such content or media, they'll find a way, whether legal or illegal. I feel it's just a way to help keep parents in the loop. With how technology evolves these days, any help is welcome.

Still a shame for our brothers down under. AVP rocks, and I know the OZ boys love their action entertainment.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

newconroer said:


> -A moral-less society is doomed to be governed by a collective force that has it's own set of morals.


you reference something i dream of, quite a while...
and they all had an indigo blue glow....


----------



## Bundy (Dec 14, 2009)

Just, when all seemed lost, this turns up. At least someone is looking at this issue.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah but will it get anywhere unless Atkinson rolls over and dies id say no.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 14, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Yeah but will it get anywhere unless Atkinson rolls over and dies id say no.



Yeah true man, I will take care of that


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ya see this is why a populous needs guns. In the U.S. there are checks and balances. However when that fails we produce pretty good snipers. Now I'm not saying you should shoot anyone. I'm just saying.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 14, 2009)

i prefer your idea of bible bashing over gun killing


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 14, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> i prefer your idea of bible bashing over gun killing



Ill meet ya half way. How about an exploding bible?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 14, 2009)

i'll take it!


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 14, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ya see this is why a populous needs guns. In the U.S. there are checks and balances. However when that fails we produce pretty good snipers. Now I'm not saying you should shoot anyone. I'm just saying.



Dont get me started on Guns and Gun crime, im strictly opposed :shadedshu.

So the final straw was Alien Vs Predator of all games. I mean for years they have been getting tougher and tougher in Australia with games, ratings and making developers edit games, then the final straw banning games.

To far i mean there are plenty of people who play games and dont think oh im going to repeat that in real life and its not like they banned the movies is it?

Just keep lobbying and protesting if you want the classifications to change.

Imagine Mario Kart without the power ups. Thats how bad it could be.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 14, 2009)

newconroer said:


> A) The Airport scene is optional.
> B) It's not classified as 'wanton violence.' Most cases qualify when something is extremely disturbing by it's own nature, AND because it's considered bizzare. Sadly, mowing down civilians isn't bizzarre by today's standards. *If you really want to be pissed at someone, just go blame all the whacko-liberals for desensitizing our culture with their abuse over the concept of 'freedom' and 'art.'*
> 
> -A moral-less society is doomed to be governed by a collective force that has it's own set of morals.



Freedom is important.... if they had real freedom it would mean they couldn't restrict the game from being released. Art shouldn't be censored, and video games are art. Morals are subjective. Some would say entering Iraq and torturing Iraqi civilians before making them into naked pyramids would be classified as immoral. Thats what conservatives have given the american culture now. So before you go pointing fingers I suggest you figure out what is really immoral to you. I think torture is immoral.

How do liberals desensitize our culture? They did bring about the sexual revolution and made modern media allowed to release pornography after many years of fighting for the right to do so. Anybody here appreciate pornography? I know I do. I prefer to not live in a society governed by religious extremism(Christian Coalition), and media blackouts on War footage like the conservatives have done in the USA.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 14, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Freedom is important.... if they had real freedom it would mean they couldn't restrict the game from being released. Art shouldn't be censored, and video games are art. Morals are subjective. Some would say entering Iraq and torturing Iraqi civilians before making them into naked pyramids would be classified as immoral. Thats what conservatives have given the american culture now. So before you go pointing fingers I suggest you figure out what is really immoral to you. I think torture is immoral.
> 
> How do liberals desensitize our culture? They did bring about the sexual revolution and made modern media allowed to release pornography after many years of fighting for the right to do so. Anybody here appreciate pornography? I know I do. I prefer to not live in a society governed by religious extremism(Christian Coalition), and media blackouts on War footage like the conservatives have done in the USA.


I agree and disagree with ya here man. I'm about in the middle of both extremes as you can get. I'm a God fearing gun owning American who believes weed should be legal and abortion is a woman's right. However I will say the only thing the hippies did during the sexual revolution is make herpes incurable.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 14, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree and disagree with ya here man. I'm about in the middle of both extremes as you can get. I'm a God fearing gun owning American who believes weed should be legal and abortion is a woman's right. However I will say the only thing the hippies did during the sexual revolution is make herpes incurable.



I think that the sexual revolution spread disease on par with current third world immigration. I am a blue dog democrat. Thats a democrat that leans strongly towards the center. I hate PETA but support environmental protections for humanities sake because I value human life greatly more than animals(they are tasty). I think the USA needs both sides to be more moderate to be realistic and really vote for whats in americas best interest and not just a minority group(special interest groups and PACs be damned). Without the hippies, JFK, and MLK, I doubt we would have civil rights even today.

I think Australia needs more separation of power in government. Its that simple to me(maybe out of ignorance as my knowledge of the Australian government is rather basic). 

Any Australians care to explain the system further and the politics behind Atkinson that keeps him in power?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 14, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I think that the sexual revolution spread disease on par with current third world immigration. I am a blue dog democrat. Thats a democrat that leans strongly towards the center. I hate PETA but support environmental protections for humanities sake because I value human life greatly more than animals(they are tasty). I think the USA needs both sides to be more moderate to be realistic and really vote for whats in americas best interest and not just a minority group(special interest groups and PACs be damned). Without the hippies, JFK, and MLK, I doubt we would have civil rights even today.
> 
> I think Australia needs more separation of power in government. Its that simple to me(maybe out of ignorance as my knowledge of the Australian government is rather basic).
> 
> Any Australians care to explain the system further and the politics behind Atkinson that keeps him in power?



Sounds like you and I are kinda on the same page. Who would have thought. I would be a democrat during the Truman years. Go Blue Dogs!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 14, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sounds like you and I are kinda on the same page. Who would have thought. I would be a democrat during the Truman years. Go Blue Dogs!



Marijuana should be legalized and taxed the same as cigarettes. It would equate to tax revenue and less people soaking up money in our jail system. We have more people incarcerated for drug offenses currently, than the total amount of people we had in jail in 1975. Its costing us too much.

Now if Australia required ID to purchase these games I think they may be able to make a compromise with creating mature ratings. It could have a warning label like cigarettes do in the USA. It could say "This video game has shown to be psychologically detrimental to people under the age of (place age here)".

Regulation of the rights, is better than not having it at all. Then later they could maybe remove the restriction completely once accepting it, and finally understanding the art form once it has become more commonplace in Australian society.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 14, 2009)

Thats sounds perfect apart from are pollies headed by Atkinson are against an r18 rating for games even though the reason they have are so rediculous. I can buy an x rated or highly violent movie tommorow if i wanted but not get a game until its cut to shreds so it can be released total bollocks. As for how Atkinson got into his position i have no idea my only hope is future generation pollies will think differently


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 14, 2009)

A detailed view on the politics behind it.

Video link to Stateline covering the topic

And then a letter from Atkinson: http://www.kotaku.com.au/2009/11/a-letter-from-michael-atkinson/


----------



## Kreij (Dec 15, 2009)

*Australia Consults Public OVer 18+ Rating*

Some news ...


> The Australian government has begun a period of public consultation concerning the possible implementation of a mature 18+ age rating for video games, with citizens being asked to submit their views on the subject.
> 
> The Attorney-General's Department has issued a submission paper featuring a short questionnaire, whose statements participants are able to agree or disagree with on a five point scale.
> 
> ...



_source : GamesIndustry.biz_


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 15, 2009)

is it me or are the moost country's starting to look like nord korea...


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 15, 2009)

Morgoth said:


> is it me or are the moost country's starting to look like nord korea...



North Korea? Not at all.

China? Australia is starting to favor some of China's policies unfortunately. Rupert Murdoch(Australian media man) has made many deals with the Chinese government in helping China spread its propaganda. But Murdoch also owns Fox News and Wall street journal to name a few of the Media organizations he operates (80+ media groups he owned last time I checked). I had read Wall Street Journal until he bought them and shifted it to a right wing bias newspaper.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 15, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> North Korea? Not at all.
> 
> China? Australia is starting to favor some of China's policies unfortunately. Rupert Murdoch(Australian media man) has made many deals with the Chinese government in helping China spread its propaganda. But Murdoch also owns Fox News and Wall street journal to name a few of the Media organizations he operates (80+ media groups he owned last time I checked). I had read Wall Street Journal until he bought them and shifted it to a right wing bias newspaper.



So hes rightwing with the US and a leftest with China? Hmmmmm.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 15, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So hes rightwing with the US and a leftest with China? Hmmmmm.



How is that leftist? Rupert Murdoch is a Rightwing-Corporatist.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 18, 2009)

Sega appealed the ruling and won. AvP will be released in Austrailia without modification.

http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/sega-wins-appeal-against-avp-ban-in-australia


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 18, 2009)

hurray for SEGA!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 18, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> How is that leftist? Rupert Murdoch is a Rightwing-Corporatist.



reminds me of the nemesis of mac gyver... murdoc
he couldnt die somehow ;-)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 18, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> How is that leftist? Rupert Murdoch is a Rightwing-Corporatist.



He backs China with its propaganda and backs Fox with its propaganda. They are polar opposites man. Anyway Castro has them all beat in the "Just won't die." race.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> He backs China with its propaganda and backs Fox with its propaganda. They are polar opposites man. Anyway Castro has them all beat in the "Just won't die." race.



The Chinese are *conservative*-totalitarian-*corporatist* and anti-religion. Thats not the opposite of Fox News. Fox News is *conservative-corporatist* and a propaganda source of Rupert Murdoch's Media Empire. The main difference is that Fox News is a Christian influenced entity and China is anti-religion. Another reason they are not polar opposites is Fox News called everybody anti-American and unpatriotic for speaking out against Bush's administration(much like you cannot speak out against the Chinese government) until the RNC back peddled before the most recent national election. They acted like no conservatives supported Bush in Congress before the election, yet they voted in league with his agenda for 8 years. Fox News lacks accountability, accuracy, and integrity(the things most important in journalism). They are simply an arm of the RNC now.

Obama is losing popularity because he is not doing what the far left and far right want from him. He is stuck in the middle compromising with people that aren't willing to meet him half way. And people wonder why he is ineffective right now.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 19, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Sega appealed the ruling and won. AvP will be released in Austrailia without modification.
> 
> http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/sega-wins-appeal-against-avp-ban-in-australia



Wow i didnt know that one thats good news.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 19, 2009)

If you guys want to talk about politics take it here:

http://www.politicsforum.org/forum/, probably one of the best for political arguing.


Yay for Australian's and AVP's unbanning!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 19, 2009)

or general nonsense. keep this on topic with AUSTRALIAN politics, thankee.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 19, 2009)

Actually, this should be about Australian gaming policies and laws specifically.

But hey, who am I to throw a wrench into the works when it comes to internet discussions


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 19, 2009)

HELL YES!!!!!! we are getting this game

IN YOUR FACE FAGNUT MICHAEL ATIKISON


----------



## Mussels (Dec 19, 2009)

i hope valve uses this as a reason to appeal L4D2 "if they can do it, why cant we?" approach


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 19, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Actually, this should be about Australian gaming policies and laws specifically.
> 
> But hey, who am I to throw a wrench into the works when it comes to internet discussions



As long as it all pertains to the banning/unbanning of this game, it's all good.

Not some tangent about fox news and Chinese propaganda. That's moving slightly over the border of the subject at hand.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 19, 2009)

What is rather refreshing in this case is that even while ratings commission likes to rule with impunity, it seems that the appeal process leaves room for rational thought. This is a good thing for the Aussie gamers.

As far as Valve goes, I don't see it. They caved in and modified the game to keep their fingers in the market to make money. The makers and producersof AvP basically said, our game is violent and we know it, but it's for adults. If you can't handle that then we will just move on and the people in your country will get it anyway through torrents or however and you will not make a penny. Your call, ratings board.

It's about time too.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 19, 2009)

I must admit im genuinely suprised about avps ban being overturned i bet Atkinson will be suffering in his jocks with that one.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 19, 2009)

I sure am glad for you guys. Now I can molest Mussels without being judged.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I sure am glad for you guys. Now I can molest Mussels without being judged.



TMM will invent a new attack called the "crotchbite"


----------



## wahdangun (Dec 20, 2009)

hmm, it's like aussie more and more become like china


----------

